# Lolly coloured beardy



## zulu (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi there,heres a genuinely nice coloured little beardy thats a couple of months old,its got all soughts of colours,white,red ,orange and yellow, its one of jasonLs x white.


----------



## MrBredli (Nov 15, 2007)

Yummy!


----------



## zulu (Nov 15, 2007)

*re Lolly*



MrBredli said:


> Yummy!



LOL you always got that sense of humour HaHa


----------



## Inkslinger (Nov 15, 2007)

be great if it retains the color as he grows


----------



## zulu (Nov 16, 2007)

*re Lolly*



Inkslinger said:


> be great if it retains the color as he grows



The colour comes out as they grow,but they look good as hatchlings too.


----------



## Kyro (Nov 16, 2007)

What a pretty little beardie, well done


----------



## Magpie (Nov 16, 2007)

Nice looking little fella zululu


----------



## Miss B (Nov 16, 2007)

He's great Zulu, I'll bet he turns out to be a real looker.


----------



## porkosta (Nov 16, 2007)

Great photos. Nice colours


----------



## zulu (Nov 16, 2007)

*Lolly*

Thanks for your comments Kyro ,Magpie,Miss B and Porky i enjoy taking pictures when ive got time,ile have to take a few pics of other critters.


----------



## Lars K (Nov 16, 2007)

Wow, a very beautiful Beardie you've got there!!! 
It looks great!!!


----------



## sockbat (Nov 19, 2007)

He looks very great. Very nice.


----------

